# FursonaVille Furry Forum



## NovaMetatail (Nov 29, 2011)

I recently started this forum. I don't expect it to go anywhere necessarily, but I've been surprised before. 

FursonaVille is a general forum for furs 13 and up. Proboards is cautious about adult content, so that's the best I could do. 

Located here: http://fursonaville.proboards.com/index.cgi


Sorry for not posting in a while. Life is interesting...

-Nova


----------

